# eBiz, real or fake?



## zegulas (Aug 19, 2008)

eBiz is offering Computer Courses (Online Tutorials & CDs) for all major courses like JAVA, HTML, Programming, Networking etc for just Rs. 7000+ plus you can also earn money if you bring 2 more people under you. And its like a binary tree, the tree will grow on and you keep on making money and all good stuff.

But somewhere I feels its crapshit, you cant offer good quality things for 7k, which outside take lakhs of rupees. So my friends are doing this but I am totally against it.

How do I explain them that it cant work for long??


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2008)

[offtopic]

Check your PM

[/offtopic]

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42244

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68946

My good friend of more than 3 years never turned around and gave me a call ever since I declined to join E-Biz.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

lolz


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

****ing fakies.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 19, 2008)

It's real alright, real crap


----------



## Ph4x0r (Aug 19, 2008)

total crap it is.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2008)

Go through *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramid_scheme and especially this diagram, it explains it all.
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/01/Pyramid8BallFull.svg/330px-Pyramid8BallFull.svg.png


----------

